# depressed discus after angels left



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi 

While we were waiting for our 65 gallon tank to cycle we had two golden Lion 4.5" & 3" Discus in our 30 gallon tank with our six angels.

Everyone was getting along great (although the big discus was a bit of a bully).

now for about three weeks we have had the Angels in the 65 gallon and the discus alone with our two balloon Rams in the 30.

The discus seem skittish now and are always hiding, they only eat specialty discus cubes from the bottom and are always hungry. they used to eat with anything like the angels, with the angels.

has anyone ever seen this type of behavior before? 

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What has happened is that now that they are in a smaller school of fish (just the two of them), they feel less secure, and so are much more shy. Try adding either more dither fish (smaller fish or other fish), or more discus. You should see them become more active then. Basically, in nature, the presence of other fish around them would indicate to them that those other fish feel safe enough to be out, and so they feel they can be out and about. No other fish around, something must be wrong, so they stay hidden.
Pretty much works in this situation with all fish. Shy fish are most of the time best brought out by having other fish in the tank.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

agreed, sounds like they miss their friends.


----------



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

you know now that I think about it The dollar was freaked out until we put the angels back in with him...

I guess I always just thought that the species stuck to their schools and didn't care about the other fish in the tank, especially cichlids as different in temperment as discus and Angels.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

But you have to remember that they are all about the same size/shape, so schooling together is a pretty good bet. Also, something that scares something your size will probably be a threat to you, so they pay attention and appreciate the company of other fish.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

Discus in nature are schooling fish and are most comfortable in groups of 6 or more. If you are thinking of adding more discus to your tank make sure they are QTed for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You should add more discus, the angels will eventually outcompete them for food since they are quicker and more aggressive.

That's probably one of the reasons why they used to eat almost anything... they had no choice.


----------



## sketch213 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'd like to see what happens when I put the discus in the 65 gallon tank. the small discus was very cummunal with the angels and dosen't compete for food, where as the big discus gets really aggressive over those sinking discus cubes. and any tubifex thats hanging around mid tank like I said he's a bit of a bully/tank boss.


----------

